# Got my dream Fish



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

For a very long time i have wanted a Blue throat trigger and this was one that both my wife and me were wanting so it made the purchase quite easy right now he is fairly small and living in a 40 gallon tank but a 135 gallon is currently being setup to give a more deserving home and we will also be getting him a girlfriend as females are easier to come by this shouldnt be as hard as finding this gorgeous male










































And here is a short video i made
http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=RFncdQiwr_Q


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful trigger!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice he looks like mine. Very cool fish i love them and you can keep them with reefs and small fish and shrimp.
One thing they do dig, but not as much as other triggers. Keep plenty of hiding spaces for him.
Mine loves muscles(Shells on) mysis brine,shrimp finly cut, squid finely cut.
Aqua yums makes a good food cheap, and i soak it in garlic extreme, and he gos nutty.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow beautiful. his colors are striking.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

really neat looking..gotta love those triggers


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

sweet trig! hes gonna love the 135!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW! He looks great, post pics when he is in his final home!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks for all the responses all i can say is this is such an amazing fish i had a little bit of apprehension about him in my reef tank he is a trigger after all and all i can say is he is a model citzen never picks at anything hasnt chased any of his tank mates and has a seriously voracious appetite he has claimed a cave and if hes not swimming in the powerhead hes in there relaxin


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lookin good. how well is he dealing with the reef? i hear they do pretty well but have you seen any coral nipping?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

that is a beautiful fish! i wish i could keep a reef... i'd be too worried i'd somehow kill everything on it by accident and they're so expensive!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

hyphen said:


> lookin good. how well is he dealing with the reef? i hear they do pretty well but have you seen any coral nipping?


They are planktavores. They are mostly interested in krill and mysis. They do get a little attitude at feeding time, and mine has scared me at feeding they bull rush food like any trigger would, But if a fish is nibbling on something they go after that fish better let go or it could get its mouth bitten off.
But i never seen mine bother any coral, ot shrimp.
Now snails i see mine playing games with them. It will pluck them from the wall and drop them in front of me. Sorta like







That snail is mine.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that trigger is a beauty! his colors are superb.


----------

